# [SOLVED] POTS modem won't answer



## thx1138v2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Problem: Cannot get “RING” response from PCI soft modem under 32-bit Windows 7.

The modem works fine with the same phone line in a Win2K machine. Since
Win7 doesn’t have Hyper Terminal, I installed PuTTY as a terminal
program. The modem will answer if I call and type ATA in PuTTY but it
never shows “RING” in the terminal window. Also if I use the AT+VCID=1
command to enable Caller ID and then call in, I don’t get the Caller ID info
although I do get it on the Win2K machine. If I set S0=1 or S0=2 it never
shows RING and it never answers. If a telephone is plugged into the
“Phone” jack of the modem it rings when it should so the signal is
definitely there.

The modem will dial out if I use ATDT###########<cr> in the PuTTY
window. It starts the negotiation when I answer the called phone. It also
detects and reports “NO CARRIER” when I hang up the called phone.

My Win7 Professional has the latest updates installed. I searched the web
for a modem driver update and Win7 responded telling me the latest driver
was already installed. The modem and driver were installed when I
installed Win7 so I guess that is where the system picked up the driver.
Power Management is set to allow the modem to wake the machine. It
responds properly to the Windows Diagnostic test. The Windows modem
log is shown below. Win7 reports Driver info as:

Provider: Conexant Systems, Inc.
File Version: 4.62.13.0
Inf name: oem4.inf
Inf Section: Modem3
Inf Section Extension: .NT
Matching Device ID: pci\ven_14f1&dev_2f50&subsys_205f14f1
Driver Assembly Desc: PCI Soft Voice SoftRing Modem
Driver Assembly Version: 7.80.6.0
Driver Assembly Date: 11/9/2009 7:00:00 PM
Problem Code: 0000

It appears to me the modem is working OK except for detecting an
incoming call and it does even that on the Win2K machine. I don’t think
there is anything wrong with the modem hardware. So I’m guessing there’s
something to set/unset in Win7 to correct this but I can’t seem to find it.
I’ve been googling intermittently for several days now and feel like I’m
chasing my tail at this point.

BTW I'm not trying to detect a "Distinctive Ring." I'm trying to detect a
normal United States land line ring.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
----------------------------------
Home built system with ASUS M4A78LT-M LE mobo with Phenom II 555
with latest BIOS (0801) installed and 4Gb RAM. It has only one RS232 port
and apparently it can only be configured as COM1. I need this RS232 port
for another application. It works OK.
----------------------------------
Windows 7 Device Manager Query Modem Log:
ATQ0V1E0 - OK
AT+GMM - +GMM: PCI Soft Voice SoftRing Modem
AT+FCLASS=? - 0,1,8,80
AT#CLS=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI? - +GCI: B5
AT+GCI=? - +GCI: 00,01,02,03,04,05,06,07,09,0A,0B,0C,0D,0E,0F,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,19,1A,1B,1C,1D,1E,1F,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,2A,2B,2C,2D,2E,2F,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,3A,3B,3C,3D,3E,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,4B,4C,4D,4E,4F,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,5A,5B,5C,5E,5F,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,6A,6B,6C,6D,6E,6F,70,71,72,73,74,75,76,77,78,79,7A,7B,7C,7D,7E,7F,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,8A,8B,8C,8D,8E,8F,90,92,93,94,96,97,98,99,9A,9B,9C,9D,9E,9F,A0,A1,A2,A3,A4,A5,A6,A7,A8,A9,AA,AB,AC,AD,AE,AF,B0,B1,B2,B3,B4,B5,B6,B7,B8,B9,BA,BB,BC,BD,BE,BF,C1,C2,C3,C4,C5,C7,C8,C9,CA,CB,CC,CD,CE,CF,D0,D1,D2,D3,D4,D5,D6,D7,D8,D9,DA,DB,DC,DD,DE,DF,E0,E1,E2,E3,E4,E5,E6,E7,E8,EA,EB,EC,ED,EE,EF,F0,F1,F2,F3,F4,F5,F7,F8,F9,FA,FB,FC,FE)
ATI1 - 255
ATI2 - OK
ATI3 - SoftK56V_B2.1_V7.80.6.0
ATI4 - PCI Soft Voice SoftRing Modem
ATI5 - 181
ATI6 - SoftK56 
CModem Version 12
Rksample Version 342
ATI7 – 255
AT+GCI? - +GCI: B5 = United States. Yes, I am in the United States.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
My software uses API calls, not TAPI. My software's test responses:
Command |Response 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
ATQ0V1E0S0=0 |OK 
AT+VCID=? |+VCID: 0,1,2 
AT+FCLASS=? |0,1,8,80 
AT+FCLASS=8 |OK 
AT+VIT? |0 
AT+VIT=? |0-255 
|Selected: +VIT=0 
AT+VLS? |0 
AT+VLS=? |0,"",10000000,00000000,00000000 
|1,"T",08841900,0C841800,0B84386D 
|2,"L",18800100,1C800000,10800000 
|3,"LT",00000000,00000000,00000000 
|4,"S",10000000,10000000,10000000 
|5,"ST",08841900,0C841800,0B84386D 
|6,"M",10000000,10000000,10000000 
|7,"MST",08841900,0C841800,0B84386D 
|8,"S1",10000000,10000000,10000000 
|9,"S1T",08841900,0C841800,0B84386D 
|10,"MS1T",08841900,0C841800,0B84386D 
|11,"M1",10000000,10000000,10000000 
|12,"M1ST",08841900,0C841800,0B84386D 
|13,"M1S1T",08841900,0C841800,0B84386D 
|14,"H",10000000,10000000,10000000 
|15,"HT",08841900,0C841800,0B84386D 
|Useable: 9,"S1T",08841900,0C841800,0B84386D 
|Useable: 10,"MS1T",08841900,0C841800,0B84386D 
|Useable: 13,"M1S1T",08841900,0C841800,0B84386D 
|Selected: +VLS=9 
AT+VSM? |130,8000,0,0 
AT+VSM=? |1,"UNSIGNED PCM",8,0,(7200,8000),(0),(0) 
|128,"8-BIT LINEAR",8,0,(7200,8000),(0),(0) 
|129,"ADPCM",4,0,(7200,8000),(0),(0) 
|130,"UNSIGNED PCM",8,0,(7200,8000),(0),(0) 
|131,"ULAW",8,0,(7200,8000),(0),(0) 
|132,"ALAW",8,0,(7200,8000),(0),(0) 
|133,"LINEAR",16,0,(7200,8000),(0),(0) 
|Useable: 1,"UNSIGNED PCM",8,0,(7200,8000),(0),(0) 
|Useable: 130,"UNSIGNED PCM",8,0,(7200,8000),(0),(0) 
|Selected: +VSM=130 
AT+FCLASS=0 |OK 
-------- |---------------- 
Information |Queries 
ATI1 |255 
ATI2 |OK 
ATI3 |SoftK56V_B2.1_V7.80.6.0 
ATI4 |PCI Soft Voice SoftRing Modem 
ATI5 |181 
ATI6 |SoftK56 
|CModem Version 12 
|Rksample Version 342 
ATI7 |255 
-------- |---------------- 
S Register |Settings 
ATS0? |000 
ATS1? |000 
ATS2? |043 
ATS3? |013 
ATS4? |010 
ATS5? |008 
ATS6? |002 
ATS7? |050 
ATS8? |002 
ATS9? |006 
ATS10? |255 
ATS11? |085 
ATS12? |050


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: POTS modem won't answer*

I am not seeing the AT&F string

Modem Auto Answer


----------



## thx1138v2 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: POTS modem won't answer*

Thanks for the quick reply.

I didn't use AT&F on the Win2K machine and it works OK. I just tried it with the terminal program on the Win7 machine and got the same result - no RING response from modem and it doesn't answer with S0=1.

I'm pretty sure it is a Windows 7 issue, not a modem issue because it works OK in the Win2K machine.


----------



## thx1138v2 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: POTS modem won't answer - SOLVED*

I bought a new modem and it works OK. The older one was only a couple of years old and it still works fine in the Win2K machine so I'm guessing it was the Win7 device driver that is the source of the problem.

The newer modem also uses the Conexant chipset but has different drivers and is not a "soft" modem.

I did not see anything different when I compared the two INF files that seemed like it would affect the "RING" response so it may have been a silicone issue between the older Conexant chipset and the computer side of the "soft" modem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update


----------

